# crazy...



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Has anybody heard of this? The other day, car wouldn't start. Plenty of battery power but it wouldn't start. Had it taken over to a near by garadge and they worked on it yesterday and today I went over today to find out what was wrong. The dude says the engine is pumping oil into the distribuator <---? (can't spell i b a :dumbass: lol) anyway, he cleans it out, starts it up, runs, backs it outta the garage, and right where he wanted it, it died, checked the distribuator, and it was filled with oil. He says that it needs replaced and quotes 250 for new and 180 or so for rebuilt. Anybody ever hear of that? I thought that was jut the weirdest thing i've ever heard of a car doing. LoL. So everyone with a 93 altima, watch out...


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

The Seal (rubber gasket) in the distributor needs to be replaced.
I have heard (never did it) that you can buy the seal at some auto parts stores. 

If not you have to get a rebuilt distributor (expensive) and it might not last as long as the original.

Ask around, you will have to know the mfg the distributor. You might also ask a Nissan dealership about the seal, but I don't think they will help much.

Papa Ray


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah, thats how i thought it was getting in there, wasn't sure though anyway, its gonna take a chunck outta my pocket... lol


----------

